# Folk legend Šaban Šaulić



## ZJovicic (Feb 26, 2017)

One of the largest legends of folk music in former Yugoslavia and Serbia died on February 17th 2019.

Some of his folk songs are among the greatest folk songs of Yugoslavia and Serbia, countries with a big folk music tradition.

His songs are not true traditional songs, but newly composed songs in the style of traditional folk songs. But this doesn't make them any worse. He if anything, moved this genre forward.

Here are some of his songs:

Dva galeba bela (Two white seagulls)





Dođi da ostarimo zajedno (Come to me, so that we get old together)





S namerom dođoh u veliki grad (I came to a big city with an intention)





Sneg je opet, Snežana (It's snowing again, Snežana)





Žal (Sorrow)


----------



## Vronsky (Jan 5, 2015)

You forgot to post his greatest hit, Kralj Boema (Bohemian King). RIP Šaban.






P.S. Is that a statue of Engels in the beginning of the _Dođi da ostarimo zajedno_ video?


----------

